# Stuff's dealings with Chaos.



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

I have recently been getting back into warhammer with a couple of mates (played a bit while i was in primary school), i feel my hobby skills have improved since then and as no one gets to see my models apart from my two mates i thought I'd post a log here. 

To save myself some cash as i don't have much, I have taken some of my old models and stripped the paint off them and done some conversions and painting.

I am base my army around thousand sons and plague marines (an odd mix but I like the models). I don't really like the thousand sons sorcerer mosel so i have converted one using my old cypher model:


















I filed cypher's head down and then drilled his kneck out a bit using my dad's power tools. Painted him the other evening:


























My painting I am pretty pleased with considering i am just getting back into the hobby and lack much patience. Any advice on how to improve would be much appreciated!

And now for my Nurgle daemon Prince! I stripped the paint from an old cave troll and add made him a new head with a gas mask sort of thing, a bigger belly with some guts showing and some boils forming the nurgle symbol. Here he is so far:


















I am rather impressed with how he has turned out so far considering this is my first encounter with green stuff! I have to say the guides here on heresy helped A LOT for me as a beginner. Any crit. would be appreciated here too. I ordered a pair of "winged nightmare wings" to add to him also.

That's all the pics I got so far but i am nearly finished my first unit of thousand sons so you might see them up here tomorrow or the day after!

What I have and will start painting soon:

-2x Obliterators (hopefully a couple more soon!)
-unit of chosen with 4x meltaguns
-unit of death guard

What i have and hope to re-paint:

-Land raider 

What i am still to buy and paint:

-another unit of deathguard
-another unit of thousand sons
-rhinos for my troops
-more obliterators
-unit of flamer chosen


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

awesome conversion work! I envy your greenstuffing skills. The Cypher conversion looks great, and so does the paintjob


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

As a devoted follower of Father Nurgle myself, I feel obliged to rep you for a worthy Daemon Prince conversion  Is that a 40mm or 60mm base? Part of my brain tells me that Monstrous Creatures should be on 60mm bases, but I could be wrong; if you end up using a 60mm base, though, I'd strongly recommend adding a couple of Nurglings to the DP's base to add flavour - I mean, who can resist them? They're so _cute_ :biggrin: 

By the way, I'm intending to produce a tutorial on making Nurgle Obliterators in the near future...keep your eyes peeled...


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I second the 60mm base idea but take it a step further magnetize the nurglings as wound counters!:wink:

Its looking good so far fella, very nice painting and sculpting!


----------



## Beastwoe (May 20, 2010)

Meh..... i could do better 

jk, your green stuff skillz are pwnage!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice bit of recycling going on there.

For a first attempt with GS that DP is very good indeed. The mask is a great idea that I will be purloining when I use a plastic Troll that I have stashed for the same purpose. 

Keep an eye out for Svartmetall's tut when he posts it, it will be well worth the wait. :biggrin:


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice modeling and painting! :so_happySvartmetall: I have alreadt peeled my eyes in anticipation!:grin:


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

For just getting back into painting that Sorceror looks ace! Love the energy effect on the sword, very cool.

The Cave Troll conversion is flipping awesome, I'd not thought of using Trolls for Daemon Princes. Might have to give that a go at some point in the future. If you're having trouble with a 60mm base for the Prince, just drop me a PM btw as I've got a couple going spare.

Have some rep.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

surprised at everyones positive reactions! cheers guys! 40mm base i think, I don't have a 60mm base but I'll try find one, if not i may take you up on your offer Vredesbyrd!

as for the nurglings, how would i go about magnetising them and where would i get em? on gw website?

cheers for the rep! thousand sons unit will be up tonight


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

GW Edinburgh should have Nurglings on the shelf, but otherwise yeah you can get them from GW's online store, or from someone like Maelstrom Games.

I've no experience of magnetising myself so I'd not know how to go about doing that, but if I remember correctly some of the Nurglings come with pegs on them, just like the legs on larger metal minis, and if you make the right sized hole in the base you could just that to secure them.


----------



## TempusCorvus (Mar 2, 2010)

The Sorcerer looks great, although I think the base might be too big, unless you're planning on using him as a Counts-As Ahriman or some other sort of special character. The Daemon Prince looks great, especially the Greenstuff. you really managed to make it look like skin.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice GS work mate, keep it up.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

I am thinking the 60mm base would work well, and i like the nurglings idea, went and looked em up, my one concern is that securing the prince on a 60mm base might be difficult, does the 60mm base have the wee holes for the pegs on the bottom of the troll's feet to go in? 

also, i look forward to your tutorial svartmetall! 

@TempusCorvus i did actually use him as a counts as ahriman model last night against my friend who plays eldar, beat him in capture and control in turn 7, was a close one, although ahriman did absolutely nothing apart form get killed..

sorry i didn't get the thousand sons squad up, tonight, promise!!


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Its ok stuff, we wont have a fit if your a day late.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

right, here is a picture of my thousand sons squad, the head dress sort of things didn't turn out as well as i had wanted, but i was having a bit of trouble cos the yellow i was using was pretty much ruined after the 5 or so years it has spent in my cupboard, something i will have to replace soon i think. 



















any ideas on how to improve them??

i am currently painting a couple of obliterators, they are going to be painted a bit like my plague marines will soon be painted also, might not be on here for a while though cos i am waiting for my devlan mud wash to arrive. I have a unit of chosen i am nearly finished also, will put them up when they are done.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

oh also, i think my gold is quite flat, how do you guys all paint it?? I started with shining gold, the mixture of mithril silver and shining gold and then gave it a thin wash of ogryn flesh to make it a little less flat but it didn't do much..


----------



## sanguinius noob (Apr 16, 2010)

lookin good! shame i'm not gonna be able to paint my sternguard till after chem. ach well.

have you sprayed them yet?


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

I think your gold looks fine mate, not too flat to me.

One thing I would advise would be to take a little more time when assembling the models to make sure you have all the mould lines and excess material removed from the models. That and drilling out the gun barrels if you can. Its a nightmare on metal, but easy on plastic and well worth it aesthetically.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

point noted on the mould lines! what do you use to take them off? and what do you use to drill the gun barrels out?? 

@ sanguinius noob. not sprayed them yet, will do it today or tomorrow.


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

I usually just use a GW hobby knife, though any craft knife with a decent blade'll be fine so long as you take your time and scrape them off rather than cutting. If you cut you can slip and take chunks out the model, and more importantly yourself, whereas if you scrape gently you'll just remove the excess without damaging the sculpt.

For drilling barrels I'd recommend a GW pin vice, mainly because I can't remember what other hobby stores there are in Edinburgh where you might buy something similar. Essentially you want a small manual drill that takes really small bits. When you come to drill out the barrels either make a divot with the end of your knife, or score a cross across the area you want to drill into. Helps to centre the hole that way, and makes it look better.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

looked up the drill thing, think I'll pick one up next time in store or pop in to homebase or B & Q and try find a cheaper alternative! but not sure they will have a suitable alternative.. i have a scalpul, think that'll do for removing the mould lines. thanks for the advice again! really helping a noob along, + rep man!


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

I don't know whereabouts in Edinburgh you are, but if you live near the Fort Kinnaird shopping park at all then there's a Hobbycraft up there and they sell all sorts of useful hobby stuff, drills and such included. 

I go there quite a bit when I'm in Edinburgh, but that's because my girlfriend's parents live a five minute walk from it.

Thanks for the rep mate, glad to help out!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

stuff said:


> oh also, i think my gold is quite flat, how do you guys all paint it?? I started with shining gold, the mixture of mithril silver and shining gold and then gave it a thin wash of ogryn flesh to make it a little less flat but it didn't do much..


I tend to use
(i) Undercoat in Black
(ii) Layer of Tin Bitz
(iii) Layer of Shining Gold
(iv) Chestnut ink wash
(v) Burnished Gold highlight

This is mellower and deeper gold with a high contrast

If you are looking for a more graded gold then highlighting before the wash works.

If you cannot find chestnut ink watered down Bestial Brown or other warm brown is not a bad substitute.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks dave, I checked your t sons out, think i would like to keep the gold a bit brighter though, have you got any ideas for painting rust(goes for everyone else too) ???

Right! the wings for my prince arrived yesterday (YAAAAY!!!!) and i just attached them, which was a mega pain in the ass... but i am pleased with how it turned out! so here he is:

firstly one with my high tech method of glueing on his wings. shoved his wing in an eraser to keep it in place and propped it against a pot of paint... 










and the finished product:



















sorry the light isn't great, but when i had the rightness up on the camera the metal from the wings was way to bright and you couldn't see the rest properly.. so what you guys think I should change if i was to do a similar project? And how shall i paint him?

p.s. thanks to beastwoe for the ogre weapon thingy.


----------



## Beastwoe (May 20, 2010)

stuff said:


> p.s. thanks to beastwoe for the ogre weapon thingy.


No Problem 'Stuff' , can i just say, our match was closem as fuck :headbutt: ! The dice behaved so badly in that game, when my seer council is created its gonna pwn u in the asshole  

Seriously this is a really good job on the Daemon prince, its going to look pretty darn good when ur done 

peace :victory:


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

Prince is looking good Stuff, not often you see people using wings other than the plastic ones. Are they the Dark Pegasus ones, or the Winged Nightmare?


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

winged nightmare. which plastic ones do people use, i saw dragon ones and the balrog ones but they looked like they would be huge.


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

Nice choice!

Aye most people seem to use the old Dragon wings or Balrog wings. I've yet to see anyone use the new Dragon wings, but I reckon the pose is wrong on them for a standing mini, and they'll be a bugger to get too.

Balrog wings are huge, but on some of the bigger models used for Princes they're more fitting, after all they've gotta lift some gigantic beasties!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice! What a cool thread. The sorcerer/cypher is sweet (I especially like the energy on the blade) and the wings on the deamon are really cool. I like the clean-ness of the 1k sons. +rep


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

*Obliterators!!!!*

I'll maybe use the balrog wings for my next prince  think I'll go for a tzeentch one!

Thanks piemaster! I got the energy on the blade from a tutorial on here by The Wraithlord, didn't have quite the same colours etc but that's where it came from  (thanks for the tutorial if you read this WL)

Also, cool to see other people from Scotland on here!

Right, to the point, i just finished my first two obliterators!! I wanted to make them to share the paint scheme i am using for my plague marines (painting them this week!). I sprayed em black as usual, then base coated the armour with catachan green, then a mix of goblin green and catachan green, then dry brushed a bit adding some skull white to the goblin/catachan mix. I painted the armour trim with dwarf bronze, then washed the whole model with devlan mud. The fleshy bits i painted with bleached bone, then gave them a couple of heavy washes with ogryn flesh wash, then a light drybrush with more bleached bone. The metal claws and weapons i wanted to look a bit rusted so i painted then mithril silver and built up several layers of wash with both the devlan mud and the ogryn flesh. I drybrushed the edges of the claws with more mithril silver to make them look like they were being worn down a bit with all their use. Think it turned out ok! Pretty happy with them in general, probably my best paint job so far (mainly thanks to the genius of washes!!!!)!

So here they are:

Obliterator 1:

Front:










Back:










Side:










Obliterator 2:

Front:










Back:










Side:










So what you guys all think?! what shall i change/change next time?


p.s. I am recycling an old, terribly painted land raider atm, using some green stuff to make it possessed and nurglish looking! will post a couple of WIP pics soon!


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

They look ace mate, really nicely done. The washes are magic aren't they?

The only thing I would change would be to have the Plasma Gun on the second Oblit from red to a darker colour, but having it red does bring a little more colour into the models.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

To be honest it isn't that bright, the camera flash really lightens it up, although i might just wash it darker with some devlan mud or something so that it doesn't stand out too much


----------



## sanguinius noob (Apr 16, 2010)

very impressive stuff, i hope my sang guard end up as clean as that!


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

your deamon prince is coming along very well stuff. May I suggest you do something to make them more Nurgly?


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

ok as i said earlier, here are a couple of pics of my landraider i am recycling. you can see just how bad my painting used to be... it is missing the side hatches so i have covered one up with with a banner i am going to try a little bit of free hand on (could be interesting...) and the other i am going to have a spawn bursting out from where the hatch used to be (got this idea from another nurgle landraider i saw on the internet).

Front: giving it an eye and some tentacle bits.










Side: banner and nurgle symbol on the lascannon bit.










Top: tentacles popping out from the hatch, some bubbles coming out of the hatch.










I plan on putting some spikes along the top edges or maybe a row of skulls to cover up where the old spikes were.

I started painting the daemon prince, still quite a lot to do here... but here it is so far. suggestions welcome! would actually be quite helpful.


----------



## sanguinius noob (Apr 16, 2010)

lookin' good! i think green highlighting on the wings would make them stand out a bit, and i think making the eye bright-ish will bring better contrast? maybe, but i'm no expert eh?


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

I agree with sanguinius noob, making the eye brighter would work quite well. I'd be tempted to go for a milky/blind look myself, but yellow works much better in bringing the eye out of the face more. 

The Land Raider is looking good, your greenstuff skills are getting very good.


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

DP looks great, stuff. LR is cool as well. I assume that is to represent Daemonic Possession?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I love the DP, looking sexy there. 

+Rep


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

cheers guys! yeah im gona brighten up the eye, go for a pale yellowish colour so it is still a bit grubby and nurglish looking. I don't have all the paints i need to it might be a week or something before i can get that done unfortunately  

As for the landraider, yes it is to represent daemonic possession, making it a bit of a pain in the ass to kill until it is in melta or lance range... really looking forward to painting it, being my first properly painted vehicle!

thanks for the rep!


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

p.s. what colour shall i paint the gas mask? rusty metals?


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

*update*

not updated for quite some time, had exams then went on holiday! But back now and done a bit of painting. Unfortunately I am struggling to get the light right for the photos atm but here is what i got:

first off is the daemon prince, painted the eye, and couple bits of detail, what you guys think??



















Next is my chosen csm, there will be 4 with meltaguns but only painted 2 so far. painting them in the same style as the wraithlord uses on his thousand sons (truely awesome). Given them an icon of slaanesh for that extra point of initiative when gaming!





































And lastly, here are some of the plague marines i have been working on, didn't really want to go with the standard green marines so i painted them similarly to my obliterators.










constructive criticism welcome


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i dig most of the models in here  my only issues at the moment is the eye on your DP... its freakin me out! its a mix of cartoony and "i just shat my pants in fear" love the detail on it though!

seriously though, i really like the metalic blue  i always loved the way wraith's Tsons looked...

your land raider is a WIP but it seemed to be slowly creeping from loyalist to plague infected thing of doom


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks, i was pretty pleased with the eye myself!

Long time since I last updated. I finished the plague marines but haven't got round to getting pictures of them. But in the mean time here is a nurgle sorcerer i made! I followed one of svartmetal's tutorials for the leg and i just did my own thing for the cape and fur pelt sort of thing. I'm not sure about the hand that I made to hold the "crystal ball" sort of thing but my sculpting skills are still pretty basic. The idea was that the sorcerer is quite a new convert to chaos so he isn't overly nurgle infested yet but still has a bit of battle damage etc. I am looking forward to painting the battle damage as it isn't something i have done before!




























comment and constructive criticism welcome as usual


----------



## sanguinius noob (Apr 16, 2010)

looks pretty good mate, i still think the cape could do with being a little wider, buut im not sure how you'd do it, some more rep!


/ need to spread it more apparently haha


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

stuff said:


> I'm not sure about the hand that I made to hold the "crystal ball" sort of thing but my sculpting skills are still pretty basic.


I looked at the pretty pictures before I read the text, and did not notice any issues with the hand; once it is painted I do not think any slight imperfections will be noticeable at all.

If they are, remember Nurgle likes wonky fingers


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks  starting the painting now! will do my best to not draw TOO much attention to the hand  base coated white for the first time, might be an interesting outcome..


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Quick WIP of the sorcerer. don't know what to do with the sword... what you all think so far?




























Just bought a battle force so watch this space!!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

stuff said:


> Quick WIP of the sorcerer. don't know what to do with the sword... what you all think so far?


I am very impressed by the sphere he is holding; very swirly.

Given the palette of the rest of the model I would be tempted by a dark rust for the blade: Tin Bitz base, overbrush with Boltgun Metal, wash with Devlan Mud, wash in patches with a dark orange, stipple over some patches of the darked orange with brighter orange, drybrush with Boltgun Metal.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice looking conversion


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

First update in over a month i think, school and university applications etc are taking up so much of my time it is hard to fit much in! i have made a start on some of my battleforce, here is a quick WIP pic of my rhino, need to do tracks, exhausts etc still obvs. Going to attempt some freehand and add some battle damage when i get my hands on some black paint (a very annoying colour to lack when painting a model you have undercoated white as you probably all know!).

Still struggling to take good photos but after reading a couple of guides online and fashioning a "lightbox" (if i can call it that...), I think i am getting there.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That rhino is brilliant, and I really love the sorceror. Did you get him finished yet?


----------



## sanguinius noob (Apr 16, 2010)

yayyy! an update, lookin' good.

hopefully get some painting done soon +rep!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

your stuff is truly inspiring i am very jealous that this is your level of ability after such a long break, your stuff will continue to improve

the way you greenstuffed the fur is really cool how did you go about it?

and the swirls on the ball are really really cool... your stuff looks grotesque but not like crappy.. like.. it looks almost real 

good work +rep from me


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just went through your thread here Stuff and I am really impressed. The sorcerer from the cypher model is really neat, the nurgle DP and sorcerer are coming along very nicely, and I am absolutely in love with that Rhino! Excellent job on that one mate! +rep.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Firstly, cheers for all the comments people!

@ Khorne's fist: not finished him yet, painted the sword though, couple of pics just coming 

@ Azwraith: Thanks for the compliments!! The fur was quite tedious, i just made little blobs ans stuck them on one by one (only like an hour of my life gone.......).

@ Midge: cheers for the compliments also! hoping to base the DP soon, and finish the rhino too, so please take a look when i post some pics of them 

Right! here is what i did with the sword:
-painted it mithril silver
-couple of heavy washes of devlan mud and ogryn flesh
-drybrush some red gore mixed with blazing orange
-lighter drybrush with pure blazing orange
-edges are some scrapes with mithril silver
check it out!!!

Looks pretty good from a distance, closer you get, the better an idea of my painting skills you get haha



















What you guys think?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

stuff said:


> What you guys think?


The sword looks uber-grimdark :wink: Very impressive.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Fantastic conversion work! +rep! if your still looking for magnets, then this http://www.powermagnetstore.com/acatalog/copy_of_Disc_Magnets.html is a fantastic site to get them from, the actuall magnetizing part is simple, you need to drill teeny tiny holes in the two parts your magnetizing, and super glue the magnets in place, make sure you get opposite poles though, as it's pretty much impossible to get the magnets back out again *has flashback of wasted predator sponsons*


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Been a while again... life is constantly busy right now! but hopefully will die down for a while as my university application was successful so I don't have to worry about that anymore! 

So, to go with my nurgle sorcerer and recently painted rhino, i have started making a unit of nurgle marines. The idea is that they also have only recently joined the chaos gods so have not been hugely mutated or become particularly pestilent yet. I have given some of them bloated bellies and one of them has a possessed marines leg.










And here is a tzeentch sorcerer I modeled the other day. His hand is from the sanguinary guard kit and the power weapon is from the assault marines kit (both kindly donated by a friend). For the backpack i used the gargoyle sort of things from the chaos vehicle sprue. The pictures still aren't great.. I just can't get the lighting right.. any suggestions?!?



















So what do you think?

I am starting to paint the warhammer fantasy Chaos Lord on Daemonic Mount because i think it is a really cool model and i would quite like to paint something slightly different do give me a break, so will be posting some WIPs of that here too.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

This is truly amazing. Considering you just started working with Green Stuff and your painting skills were not great not that long ago, I can only congratulate you for the results you managed to get on the DP and Nurgle Sorceror. They are just awesome!!! 

You just made me want to work on my Iron Warriors again because they aren't painted well enough! Have some +rep! (sry, I sent you some rep when I started reading, and now I want to send you even more but I can't  )


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

SICK work mate. Truly impressive considering your break from the hobby.. have some rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good work all round.

The Sorcerer is particularly impressive.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking awesome + rep


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Here are some quick WIP pics of daemonic mount. done the horse sort of flesh/fur and made a start on the barding. what you all think so far? I would really like some advice on taking better pictures, it might just be that my camera isn't particularly good. I have been using a photo editor to lighten it up a bit but some of the highlighting on the model is still barely visible.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like the barding so far! I think that the chainmail needs some highlighting, like a drybrush of Chainmail, but other than that looking great. As far as the horse flesh goes it is a little difficult to tell because of some glare from the photo process but I think that your highlighting needs to be more layers and less pronounced. It kinda looks like it has wavy lines painted onto the skin. Try layering more over several successive colors to get a blended natural highlight. There are some good articles in the Tutorial Section that cover this.

EDIT: I wanted to add to my original post that I really love the way the barding came out. The shading and blending in the greens is really excellently done! I liked it even more the second time I looked at it! :good:+rep


----------



## sanguinius noob (Apr 16, 2010)

looking good my friend, i think the chainmail is just started yes? the barding is really good, and so's the mark. but i think maybe the lines on the horses flesh could be a little less prominant, lets see if i can +rep you yet!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Overall the mount looks good.

The highlighting I can see is very neat, and the colour choices seem good.

My only niggle is the contrast of the light brown on the flanks with the main flesh; unless it is the photograph they look too harsh for me.



stuff said:


> I have been using a photo editor to lighten it up a bit ....


I have never managed to get that to work without everything going pale; which program are you using, and how are you achieving it?


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the positive comments guys! Yeah I haven't made a start on the chainmail yet, but will be doing so soon. hopefully get this model nearly finished by the end of the weekend. The highlights on the horse's flesh do stand out a little more than I would like but when you see the model "in the flesh", I have to say they don't look quite so extreme. might add some washes to dull them down a little.

@ Dave T Hobbit: I have been using "Gimp 2" for the pics on here since the ones of the rhino. I found a guide which is quite useful, http://www.coolminiornot.com/articles/1724-the-gimp-photo-manipulation (not entirely sure what the rules about posting stuff from other forums etc is on heresy so apologies if I shouldn't be..). My pictures aren't as clear or as bright as the ones in the example to start with, which I think is my main issue now as my photos definitely have been improved by following that guide. Hope it helps!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

stuff said:


> I have been using "Gimp 2" for the pics on here since the ones of the rhino. I found a guide which is quite useful, http://www.coolminiornot.com/articles/1724-the-gimp-photo-manipulation


Thank you; I use GIMP as well so it is most helpful


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Glad I could be of some help Dave.

Another WIP. started the gold, and got the chaos lord himself started. chainmail, horns and small details still to be started. Will post the final thing by end of weekend!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Again looking really good! I can't get over how much I like the tonal quality of the green armor. You have really done an excellent job with the blending and shading. Quality work mate!


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Pretty much finished! but not totally.... just realised I have forgotten to put the spikes around the barding in before taking the photo. I'll put them in for the photo of the whoel thing with the base (not got round to painting that yet either... but nm. I am not to keen on how the horns turned out but that is something I can work on next time. here we go!














































I think I might post a picture less close up to the model cos on reflection, these look a bit funky, can't really describe it but it makes it almost hard to see... watch out for that in the next couple days.

c & c please!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very impressive.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Veeery nice work! If anything, however, i'd say that the bone white portions of the horns look almost too white,though if could just be from the camera flash/glare.

+rep for some excellent painting!


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you all for the positive feedback! This is the model I have taken most time painting so far and is definitely my nicest paint job.

@ Boc: I feel the horns are too white as as well, especially for a Nurglish looking Chaos Lord. Might darken them down with a wash or two!

Next up some Nurgle Marines, an Obliterator, Tzeentch Daemon Prince and a Rhino for my Thousand Sons! Might be a while though as me and some mates are planning on making a kick ass gaming board in the near future which will inevitably require funding!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good looking stuff there Stuff! Love the way the Lord turned out. I think a wash or two would solve your horn problem. Other than that I love him! 

EDIT: I will hit you up with the rep once I spread the love a little


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> ...I think a wash or two would solve your horn problem.


If he has reached the point of growing horns I think it is a little late to solve it with soap and a flannel :grin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> If he has reached the point of growing horns I think it is a little late to solve it with soap and a flannel :grin:


:laugh:! Too true......


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Been a while since my last update. sorry i guess? Well basically I am going to enter the armies on parade competition at my local gw this year! I have decided to do so with a pure thousand sons army. I am going to strip the unit of thousand sons I have already painted as I feel I can do a better job as my painting skills have improved and I am going to go for a more turqouise colour or lighter blue for the army. 

Here is what is going to be going in this awesome thousand sons army:

-Daemon Prince (Be'Lakor model perhaps?)
-2x Thousand Sons Squads (each with a tasty converted sorcerer)
-Predator (using bits from the OOP csm predator)
-5x Obliterators (see below)
-Summoned Daemon unit (pink horrors?)

and maybe a dreadnought and a rhino.

For the 2x2 board I am considering two different themes. Firstly city ruins including some kind of cathedral or library, fitting in with the thousand sons theme as they are on a continual search for knowledge and a religious building or library would be fitting. The other would be Egyptian ruins to fit in with the Egyptian sort of theme the thousand sons have got going on (interestingly, after a bit of my own research I think the Thousand sons have elements of "Zoroastrianism" influences as well as Egyptian but more on that later  ).

For the Obliterators I want to keep the theme of the army purely Tzeentch and Thousand Sons related and therefore the mutations that oblterators have would not really fit in. So I am going to convert some terminator sorcerers who can use different destructive psychic powers to represent the different weapons available to Obliterators. I am going to base them on the space marine close combat terminators, removing the thunder hammer heads and replacing them with spear type heads made from plasticard and giving them handfuls of flame or holding a book of some kind in the other. I am going to make Thousand Son style headresses from plasticard also. Here is what I thinking so far:










The things along the bottom are alternative spear heads and shoulder pads down the right. I want to add some more Chaosy details but am not sure what to do yet other than the icon on the chest plates. Advice about what I am including in the amry and about the obliterator ideas too please!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

stuff said:


> ...after a bit of my own research I think the Thousand sons have elements of "Zoroastrianism" influences as well as Egyptian....


An often forgotten aspect, although Persian aesthetics are less easy to evoke in miniature.



stuff said:


> I am going to convert some terminator sorcerers who can use different destructive psychic powers to represent the different weapons available to Obliterators. I am going to base them on the space marine close combat terminators, removing the thunder hammer heads and replacing them with spear type heads made from plasticard and giving them handfuls of flame or holding a book of some kind in the other.


Interesting concept; it sounds different enough from normal Terminators to stand out. I suggest uniform posing for the Thousand Sons and dynamic posing for the SorcObliterators to ensure they appear different from Rubric units.


----------



## sanguinius noob (Apr 16, 2010)

niiice, good to see your doing something mate!

idea looks good i personally would go with the eye shoulder pads, and the different spear heads would help make the oblitoraters have some individuality (in an already awesome unit). cant wait to see more! ill see if i can +rep


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys. Think I will do a mixture of hings for the shoulder pads and will defs try make the obliterator/sorcerer poses as dynamic as possible. 

For the board I am thinking something along the lines of this:










The first is a ruined cathedral type thing with a broken sewage pipe or similar and waste trickling out and along the board and some tank traps. The second is an egyptian style ruin etc.

I am definitely not set on either of these, as much input as you can give with these ones!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like both of the diorama ideas, but I think the 1st one fits the theme and feel of 40k a bit better. That being said there is a bit more room for models on the second one what with the large open space to the right of the 'temple' and this may be more advantageous to you in the end. I don't think you can go wrong with either, but each for different reasons.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Both of them look like good scenry ideas.

For your specific application, I suggest going with the second board as you want to space your miniatures out to show them off.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Been a while.. haven't had much free time, whipped up a couple new models though, not much painting done.. I am starting a new project log for the armies on parade thing but got a new WIP model to show you here.

Basically I have been doing a little greenstuff work, following some of Svartmetall's nurgle 101 tutorial for the stomach/entrails and replacing the upper part of the leg. I got that far and then didn't know where to go so search around the ent for a while and saw this:









not my own work^ belongs to someone els, check the page here----> http://www.coolminiornot.com/253451

It is apparently a "plague doctor". I thought it was pretty damn cool so decided to do something reasonably similar.




























I removed the foot and added a hoof, the backpack/canisters are spare pieces and some sprue. The greenstuff on part of the backpack is going to be made into vents like on the typhus model. Model is still WIP so tell me what you think is good and what should be improved or added!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice idea. The conversions look good so far. Look forward to see what you do next.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very good. I especially like the foot/hoof.

My only niggle is that the entrails look a little thin.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I also really like the hoof, and I am going to echo Dave about the entrails. They look a little too small. Other than that It is an ace looking conversion.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

You definitely have a knack for conversions. 

You take on some very ambitious projects. 

Definitely earned some rep.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I love the Nurgle WoC! His shield really stands out to me, I like it!


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments!

I will bare the advice about the entrails needing to be a bit thicker in mind in future!

Didn't have anywhere to put it but here is a completely non-chaos model, quite the opposite in fact. Been painting this Kasarkin Seargeant and wanted some feedback and advice about painting red?? This is also the first time I have attempted to paint human flesh, I decided to follow the painting faces masterclass on the gw website to an extent, think the layers I didn't water my paints down enough cos I lost too much detail around the eyes to paint them properly....



















It isn't finished so any tips would be appreciated before it is too late!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks very good. Thought the grey highlights on boots could be abit thinner. Look forward to see what you do next.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn son!

Motherfuckers be making green stuff his bitch!

Rep.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work and choice of colors. +Rep


----------

